# 1965 GTO Axle Flange



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

I am replacing my rear drum brakes with disc and had to remove the axles. The retaining plate on the axle was slightly bent and i did not want to reinstall it that way. So I bought a new part. The replacement part is a bit different than the original (see pic) so I'm hesitant to make the change. It appears that the new axle flange has an indentation designed on it so a full seal on the axle tube would not occur. I'm thinking of just reinstalling the lightly bent original axle flange and not replacing the bearing which appears to be in good shape. Any advice??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm. Shouldn't be a problem in my opinion. The notch would assumingly be on the bottom, opening facing down.

You went through all that work to tear it apart, then you install the axle with the old bearing that looks good, only to have it fail and you are either laid up on the side of the road or pulling the whole thing apart for a redo as you kick yourself for not simply doing it right the first place. 

Install a new seals. Buy new bearings. Buy new collars. Take the new bearing and new collar to a trans shop or other axle shop and have them press the old bearing off and the new one on. Get a cheapo seal installer from Harbor Freight and install the seal yourself.

You can buy a complete kit that includes seals, collars, and bearings. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Jim said. That's a green bearing....original equipment. Sealed. There is an inner seal that will keep the gear oil in the diff. No worries using the new flange. I would highly recommend replacing both rear bearings at this time. Good to go for another 80K miles or more.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Running 45-50 year old sealed axle (green RW507C) bearings is like playing Russian Roulette. Anytime I get a '64-69 A body or '67-69 Firebird in here for maintainance with the original bolt-in axle rear in it, one of the first things I do is pull the drums, then the rear axles, and see if the rear axle bearings have been replaced. Unless there is paperwork with car showing they've been replaced recently, I press them off, ck the axles for wear, then press new bearings on, then ck the axle flange runout, then if axle is fine, press new new lock collars on.


----------

